# Auto-SCL



## dalbi (15 November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wer hat sich noch nicht über den unkomfortablen SCL-Editor geärgert.
Was vor allem fehlt ist ein Autovervollständigen von Codeeingaben. 

Anbei ein kleines Tool "Auto-SCL" das diese Lücke schließen soll. 

Autovervollständigen: durch eine Dropdown-Liste






Über ein Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Programm - AutoSCL.zip
Dokumentation - AutoSCL.pdf

Gruss Daniel


----------



## SPS_Neuling (15 November 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal das PDF durchgeschaut, toll gelöst!

Werde es demnächst ausprobieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2009)

Der Ansatz ist schonmal gut.
Kannst du eine TAB Eingabe nicht auch noch hooken, und dann den Tooltiptext einfügen?


----------



## dalbi (15 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas_v2.1,

ok!  Siehe oben!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## van (15 November 2009)

werde ich am Montag gleich mal testen müssen

:TOOL:


----------



## dalbi (15 November 2009)

Hallo,

habe so eben die Version 1.2 hoch geladen. Die Doku muss ich noch ändern, heute aber nicht mehr.

Neu ist das schnelle einfügen von OB1-OBxxx mit allen Temporären Variablen, dazu einfach im SCL-Editor die Taste Strg+Space drücken und das entsprechende im Popup mit den Pfeiltasten und Enter auswählen.

Die Commands habe ich auch noch ein bisschen erweitert.
Die Tab-Taste geht seit v1.1 auch zum einfügen von Text, einziger Abstrich der hier gemacht werden muss ist das die Tabulatoren im SCL-Editor auf 1 gestellt werden muss. (Daran arbeite ich aber noch ) 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (17 November 2009)

Hallo Daniel,
einfach nur "Genial". :TOOL:
Warum bringt Siemens so etwas nicht fertig? 

Ja das mit der Tab-Taste wäre klasse. Ich habe gerne den 4er Tab und dann ergibt sich z.B. folgendes:
reREAL_TO_DINT()
Mit Tab 1 geht es.
Super wäre auch noch wenn der Vorschlag öfters kommen würde.
Beispiel:
Ich vertippe mich und schreibe Real_*d*, korrigiere es sofort, aber nun erscheint kein Tooltipp mehr. 

Bitte nicht denken: Dem kann man es nicht recht machen.
Wie gesagt einfach ein klasse Tool.


----------



## ThorstenK (20 November 2009)

*Super Tool*

Hallo Daniel,

ich habe mich super gefreut als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Super Tool!
Leider kann ich es bei mir nicht runterladen, da unser Antivirus meldet das ein Trojaner an der Stelle sitzt.


```
gefunden: trojanisches Programm Trojan.Win32.AutoHK.bi
URL: http://dalbi.da.funpic.de/download.php?cat=03_Step7-nbsp%7Eusw&file=AutoSCL.zip//AutoSCL/AutoSCL.exe//UPX
```

ist das ein Fehler unserer Software?
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dalbi (21 November 2009)

Hallo Thorsten,

also ich verteile 100% keine Viren oder anderes Zeuchs.

Es kann sein das manche Virenscanner es als gefährlich einstufen da es die Tasteneingaben abfängt aber allerdings nur in einem Fenster in dem im Fenstertitel ".scl" enthalten ist.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 November 2009)

@Daniel:
Ich fand die Idee deines Tools auch sehr schön ... allerdings störte mich, dass es den gefundenen Eintrag hinter das gesetzt hat, dass ich schon eingegeben hatte (und nicht an Stelle dessen). So mute ich dann meine Eingabe erst noch wieder rauseditieren ...
Außerdem fände ich es witzig, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte, zwischen Funktionen mit gleichem Anfang auszuwählen (also z.B. die Eingabe ist "dint_to_" - nun könnte es ja mit "...real" oder "...int" oder oder weitergehen ...)

Gruß
LL


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 November 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Daniel:
> Ich fand die Idee deines Tools auch sehr schön ... allerdings störte mich, dass es den gefundenen Eintrag hinter das gesetzt hat, dass ich schon eingegeben hatte (und nicht an Stelle dessen). So mute ich dann meine Eingabe erst noch wieder rauseditieren ...



Das liegt an der Tab-Einstellung wie Daniel oben geschrieben hat.

Die aktuelle Tab-Einstellung speichert der SCL-Editor übrigens in der Registry unter:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SIEMENS\STEP7\2.0\Applications\S7SCLAPX\Settings\EOPT_TabWeite

Ich weiß nicht ob diese Autohotkey Sprache mit der Registry umgehen kann. Zumindest könnte man den Wert dort auslesen.


----------



## dalbi (21 November 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Tab-Einstellung wie Daniel oben geschrieben hat.
> 
> Die aktuelle Tab-Einstellung speichert der SCL-Editor übrigens in der Registry unter:
> 
> ...



Super, Danke! Habe auch schon danach gesucht es aber irgendwie übersehen!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (3 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

so die komplett überarbeitete Version 2.0 ist jetzt online. (Download oben, erster Beitrag)

Screenshot:





Der zu ersetzende Befehl kann jetzt mittels den Cursor ausgewählt werden und mit ENTER wird er geschrieben.

Viel Spaß!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

so habe es auf Wunsch eines einzelnen noch mal etwas angepasst.

Version 2.2 steht jetzt oben zum Download bereit.

Neu: 
Die Textdatei Commands.txt kann jetzt durch einen Rechtsklick auf das Trayicon direkt im Editor gestartet werden.
Eine Reload Funktion wurde auch noch hinzugefügt falls die Commands.txt bearbeitet wurde.
Paule auch mit der Maus lässt sich das Fenster jetzt bedienen Doppelklick auf das gewünschte Kommando, fügt es im SCL-Editor ein.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (4 Januar 2010)

Da kann ich nur sagen: Perfekt, Dalbi.

Ich danke Dir! 

Alles drin, wie wir es im Chat besprochen haben. :TOOL:

Da hast Du Dich gestern ja noch voll reingehängt, Respekt.


----------



## dalbi (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es so etwas in CoDeSys eigentlich auch?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ThorstenK (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Dein Prog ist wirklich eine super Hilfe.
Wäre es vieleicht noch möglich den Start der Suche auf ein oder zwei zeichen zu reduzieren? Oder vieleicht sogar als variable Einstellung?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dalbi (4 Januar 2010)

ThorstenK schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre es vieleicht noch möglich den Start der Suche auf ein oder zwei zeichen zu reduzieren? Oder vieleicht sogar als variable Einstellung?...



Hallo Thorsten,

das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Die Einstellungen könnte ich in eine .ini packen. +Wahl des Wörterbuchs +Wahl des Editors

Somit wäre es noch flexibler und man könnte es z.B. auch fürs schreiben im Forum einsetzen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die Dokumentation passt jetzt auch dazu.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Werner29 (8 Januar 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> gibt es so etwas in CoDeSys eigentlich auch?


Natürlich!


----------



## dalbi (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Version 2.3 steht jetzt oben zum Download bereit.

Neu:


Cursor wird bei Auswahl eines Commandos z.B. DINT_TO_DWORD() in die Klammer gesetzt.


in der ZIP Datei ist jetzt eine "config.ini" enthalten in dieser kann unter WordLen die Anzahl der Zeichen die zum einblenden der Auswahl führen eingestellt werden.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## logo78 (12 November 2010)

Hi,
du hast wohl wohl ein mapping (HotKeySet) auf {ESC}, mit der ich beispielsweise dann geöffnete eMail (Outlook) nicht mehr mit {ESC} beenden kann.
Das ist ziemlich unschön 
Bin zwar kein AutoIT crack, vllt kannst du das ja in deinen Programm 
	
	



```
if WinActive ( "SCL" ,""] then 
;set hotkey
HotKeySet ("{ESC}" [, "function"] 
else
;Delete Hotkey
HotKeySet ("{ESC}"] 
endif
```
 ergänzen?


----------



## dalbi (12 November 2010)

Hi,



logo78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du hast wohl wohl ein mapping (HotKeySet) auf {ESC}, mit der ich beispielsweise dann geöffnete eMail (Outlook) nicht mehr mit {ESC} beenden kann.
> Das ist ziemlich unschön
> Bin zwar kein AutoIT crack, vllt kannst du das ja in deinen Programm
> ...



stimmt, aber das Fenster wird bereits über IfWinActive abgefragt. Komisch ist, dass es bei den anderen Tasten funktioniert z.B. bei der Befehlseingabe. 
Werde es mir mal anschauen.

Gruss Daniel


----------

